# Wow, FB Profile Pic Shows Ex Has Aged 10 Years!



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

I still occasionally (maybe more than that but that is it for the contact) look at ex's FB and ex had posted a new profile pic.

He looked just plain awful. He aged 10 years, at least, bags under the eyes, deep deep wrinkles and his hair has gone totally gray.

What happened?

At first I was like good, Karma. But then the next day, I just felt sorry for him. What he put us through shows on his face bigtime. I was literally shocked.

Anyone else have this happen? It was like the Picture of Dorian Grey. Very strange and sad.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thats what happens when you give up the sparkle in your life.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I used to check on an ex who had mistreated me...everytime I looked, he was older, fatter uglier...I used to get angry at myself for ever being with him. I stopped looking eventually. I grossed myself out!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I see my ex about every 3 months now (we have a 12 year old together) and he's aging nicely. 

Although he's getting a belly lol.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I was a glutten for punishment by always checking my ex's FB. One day I finally blocked him to prevent myself from looking. I see him in person about once a week for his visits with our daughter. I'm repulsed by his presence now.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't have to look at FB to see that my H has aged 10 years. He looks like hell. The other day at the hospital I introduced myself to the staff as his wife and they said said "Don't tell him this, but we thought he was was your daughter." I took a good look at him and thought "yeah, he does look my father now. 

I take no joy in this. It's really sad but he did it to himself.


----------



## katy929 (Oct 27, 2011)

My ex husband is aging horrible lol last time I saw his picture which was last month I about fell out of my seat laughing

I was cleaning my computer out the other day and found a picture of my last exboyfriend and I was like omg he is ugly why didnt anyone tell me this haha my bestfriend said she tried to tell me but, I wouldnt listen..hahaha.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

shoo: You're so sweet! I suppose it's true to a certain extent. Perhaps, now that we are physically separated, reality has come home or his affair with married woman (she is married for 45 yrs) has been taxing.

Whatever the case it doesn't look good.

In the end, this is about me and what I do with my life. Karma, revenge is not my department but (small-minded as I am) I did get some kind of satisfaction.

Why this was so difficult was that there was no closure nor will there ever be. Time will be the only closure and I am becoming alright with not getting the answers I once needed. AND that my friends, is PROGRESS.


----------



## dddivorceee (Oct 30, 2011)

katy929 said:


> My ex husband is aging horrible lol last time I saw his picture which was last month I about fell out of my seat laughing
> 
> I was cleaning my computer out the other day and found a picture of my last exboyfriend and I was like omg he is ugly why didnt anyone tell me this haha my bestfriend said she tried to tell me but, I wouldnt listen..hahaha.


How charming of you.


----------



## dddivorceee (Oct 30, 2011)

Sparkles422 said:


> shoo: You're so sweet! I suppose it's true to a certain extent. Perhaps, now that we are physically separated, reality has come home or his affair with married woman (she is married for 45 yrs) has been taxing.
> 
> Whatever the case it doesn't look good.
> 
> ...


I had a very similar experience, but the other way around. My wife cheated in a very damaging way (won't bother with details, but it was peculiarly unpleasant) with another many who'd been married a long time, and had kids. She denied everything, and continues to, despite the fact that I had utterly undeniable evidence, and the fact that the OM and OMW are divorcing on these grounds exactly. But when I went loud about the affair, to friends and family, her denials started. I think that she was faced with at choice: come clean and admit being a liar and cheat, or else continue to deny to attempt to maintain the "lovely woman" status. She chose the latter, which also ended the affair, at the same time as our marriage. I also never got closure, or answers to many of the questions which remained. This did hurt at the time, but I am also now aware of just what a devious and mendacious person she is. 

When she was having the affair, she was cruel and contemptuous of me, and looked utterly fantastic, with a real "glow" about her and sexier than I'd almost ever seen her. When I saw her a few months after I had exposed the affair and we were separated towards divorce, she looked 10 years older very suddenly. Crumbling skin, dry, wispy hair... weird and extraordinary transformation. Some part of me, the unkind part, was filled with schadenfreude. But I also pitied her, and felt sorry for the whole situation. It was sad.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

dddivorcee: Yes I can relate to your description of the sleek look of the ex in the middle of the affair. I was stuck in the same house until it sold and he did not hide the affair and I witnessed it all. He flaunted it and did everything he could think of to hurt me. I had suddenly become the enemy. He made it very clear I was negligible and in the way. And that hurt a great deal.

Yes there was pity for him and painful confusion for me. But in order to survive I had to put on an act of dignity and that was what kept me going: dignity. It may sound like a small device to use but it proved to be my life raft in that storm.

I don't know if the affair had ever been seen in the light of day. I doubt it. He had become a very sneaky and subtle manipulator. He may have always been that, but I was oblivious. But the evidence of something going wrong was clear in that photograph.

Time continues to march on and the mists are thickening on that chapter of my life.


----------



## dddivorceee (Oct 30, 2011)

Sparkles422 said:


> dddivorcee: Yes I can relate to your description of the sleek look of the ex in the middle of the affair. I was stuck in the same house until it sold and he did not hide the affair and I witnessed it all. He flaunted it and did everything he could think of to hurt me. I had suddenly become the enemy. He made it very clear I was negligible and in the way. And that hurt a great deal.
> 
> Yes there was pity for him and painful confusion for me. But in order to survive I had to put on an act of dignity and that was what kept me going: dignity. It may sound like a small device to use but it proved to be my life raft in that storm.
> 
> ...


Heh. Yeah, the "glow" is one of the key signs. I admit that it hurt me badly, and the wreckage was dreadful. I too have clung to my raft of "dignity". It does help. I've set up a little mast, recovered some floating canvas, and am currently sailing through calmer, happier waters in my smaller craft. But it is mine, and the memories of the storm and the wreck are beginning to fade. They are turning into "experience", which I am trying to use to help others, and to feed my own inner strength. Good luck to you, and very best wishes. Who knows, our little rafts may be anchored in the same bay one day...


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm finding I sometimes pretend like the past 8 years haven't happened, it's like I want to pick up where I left off, I feel like I'm 27, then I see my reflection and think I look like I'm 40. I feel like in the past 6 or 7 years I've aged 15, and I get looked at like an old creep when I see a beautiful young woman. Of course there are attractive woman my age but it seems mid-thirties is when the longevity genes really start to make an impact, most 31 year olds look very young and 39 year olds look old (for both sexes)


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

My exH has aged a lot in the face as well as losing his hair now


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

The really important thing was that we all worked on the pain, immediately. We did not rebound, we went through it and passed it. That is the big difference, on the whole, between us and the ones / exes that did not.

Now it is their turn or will be down the road and we will have recovered and moved on long before that. Find solace in that because it is the absolute truth. I know this.

I have spotted ex driving down my block a couple of times now, my fb was hacked twice, my doorbell has rung a couple of times and no one there and blocked caller id calls on my cell phone number. No one else would do these things. I think something has happened to ex and ow or reality has hit....Whatever, I have moved on quite a bit and it is only beginning for him.

I start the BS program for Mental Health/Psychology in January and am thrilled! I have changed my career and it feels fantastic. For a very very long time I have been interested in that field.

dddivorcee: maybe the bay will happen. Who knows...so many possibilities in our lives now, right? Too exciting.


----------

